# Cup hinge jig or drill press



## Al_in_OH (Dec 7, 2016)

All,
First question here on Lumberjocks. I usually find an answer in one of the past posts so I don't have to actually ask a question. But I couldn't find an answer this time.
I am building new kitchen cabinets and was working through the door making process in my head and came to the cup hinges. Is it preferable to drill the holes for the cup/euro hings on a drill press or a drill with a jig. My assumption was the drill press would be better. My doors do not have a top or bottom (square top) and I don't have any big enough that would require 3 hinges. So I would only have to setup the drill press twice, once for each hinge. 
I don't even see where I would need a jig for the drill press. I would just setup the fence and a stop to hold the position.
Does this all sound right? Am I missing something? Anyone have pictures of their hinge boring process on their drill press?
I haven't cut the first piece of wood yet for this project . Just running a budget and trying to determine what tools I'll need to buy.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## diywoodshop101 (Mar 26, 2019)

Basically you'll need the 35mm forstner type (flat bottom- ~$10-$20) bit for the hinge recess, and a 1/16'' (1.5mm) bit for the screws. The Kreg concealed hinge jig works really well includes the bit an indexed guide and drilling templates.. It is very easy to use and is precise, repeatable w/ an easy set-up (for about ~$30) using a normal powered drill. If you are just doing a couple of holes the drill press setup will work, but some measurement precision is needed to have the hinge aligned correctly from the door edge to mate correctly with the cabinet frame. Easily attained with a fence and stops set-up on your drill press. Both will attain good results, besides a roughly $20 cost difference (if you don't have the forstner bit already), one is more job-site portable than the other if that's a factor.. Good luck I'm sure you'll do great either way.!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have used the cheap clearish green jig from the big box stores and the Kreg. The Kreg works quite a bit better and isn't very expensive. I find it less cumbersome to use than my drill press.


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)

I like the drill press set up for many cup hinges….


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a sommerfeld jig for the hinges it drills the 35mm and the holes for the plastic inserts so all you do is hammer them in place.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I think a jig would take some of the setup guesswork out of it, but I don't use my drill press terribly often, and find it a joy to use when I do, so that would be my approach (and will be when I re-do my cabinet doors).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

either method will work fine,if im only doing a few i use a jig but if im doing a lot ill setup my drill press.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The magic measurement is 13/16" from the edge to the center of the 35mm (1-3/8") cup. Drilling to a uniform 1/2" depth is easy on the drill press, not so much with a hand drill. Once the cups are bored use the hinge itself as a drill guide. Get yourself a set of self centering hinge drills (~$20 for a set of three) to pilot the screw holes thru the hinge itself and you'll get a perfect fit every time. The self centering bits only drill to a limited depth (~1/2") so accidental drill through is prevented.

YMMV

M


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I use a drill press with stops for top and bottom. Its an efficient way to go and the cheapest.

Make sure you buy a good quality bit and it helps to have some dust collection in place as there are lots of shavings.

By and large the offset from the edge is 1/8" or 3mm, but his can vary depending on the reveal and type of hinge used. Blum has a chart you can download with all the reveals and overlays and drilling distances.

The jigs are nice, too, but I wouldn't invest in one unless you plan on doing a lot of doors.

If I were in a production mode, I would probably go for the Sommerfeld jig and inserta hinges.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> *The magic measurement is 13/16"* from the edge to the center of the 35mm (1-3/8") cup. Drilling to a uniform 1/2" depth is easy on the drill press, not so much with a hand drill. Once the cups are bored use the hinge itself as a drill guide. Get yourself a set of self centering hinge drills (~$20 for a set of three) to pilot the screw holes thru the hinge itself and you ll get a perfect fit every time. The self centering bits only drill to a limited depth (~1/2") so accidental drill through is prevented.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> ...


There is no "magic measurement" You adjust the "Tab" (distance of cup from edge of door) dependent on your overlay to get the best hinge adjustability. I just did some doors that needed a Full overlay, and drilled a 7 mm tab.
The 1/8" wouldn't have done it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The magic measurement is 13/16" from the edge to the center of the 35mm (1-3/8") cup. Drilling to a uniform 1/2" depth is easy on the drill press, not so much with a hand drill. Once the cups are bored use the hinge itself as a drill guide. Get yourself a set of self centering hinge drills (~$20 for a set of three) to pilot the screw holes thru the hinge itself and you ll get a perfect fit every time. The self centering bits only drill to a limited depth (~1/2") so accidental drill through is prevented.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> ...


Perfect advice if you ask me. 1/2 deep, I always use to use a 3/16th drill bit between the fence and the bit to set the distance. Vix bits are the ticket for the screws holes.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> The magic measurement is 13/16" from the edge to the center of the 35mm (1-3/8") cup. Drilling to a uniform 1/2" depth is easy on the drill press, not so much with a hand drill. Once the cups are bored use the hinge itself as a drill guide. Get yourself a set of self centering hinge drills (~$20 for a set of three) to pilot the screw holes thru the hinge itself and you ll get a perfect fit every time. The self centering bits only drill to a limited depth (~1/2") so accidental drill through is prevented.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> ...


Here is the difference.
Typical Blumotion 110 degree hinge.








If you want a full overlay and you drill 3/16 (5mm) you will only get 18mm overlay and the hinge adjustment is maxed out.
If you drill 7mm you will get your full 19mm overlay and still have (1mm) adjustment left if you need it.

(On a side note most of the time 3/16 will work but on occasion you need to adapt.) YMMV


----------



## Al_in_OH (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice! I'll plan on using my drill press. Thanks for all the extra answers to the questions that I didn't think to ask.  (Not sarcasm, truly appreciated)


----------

